
Robert May Has Died - ColinWright
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_May,_Baron_May_of_Oxford
======
ColinWright
Robert May was one of the early investigators of the phenomenon of chaos in
iterated systems. That work is related to the butterfly-shaped Lorenz
Attractor, and to the Mandlebrot Set.

Perhaps a good place to start to explore some of these things is the Logistic
map[0], first popularised in 1976 in a paper by Robert May. It's the
investigation of this iterative equation:

    
    
        x_{n+1} = r * x_{n} * ( 1 - x_{n} )
    

Different values of r can lead to wildly differing behaviours, including the
onset of chaos.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logistic_map](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logistic_map)

------
eesmith
I can't find any confirmation of his death. It isn't mentioned on bbc.com, it
isn't found in a DDG news search nor a Google one, in the Wikipedia talk
there's a question for confirmation, and the edit history shows a recent
revert with the comment "there is no source that confirms his alleged death".

~~~
ColinWright
It's on the Wikipedia page as of 2020/04/29 @ 11:22 Zulu

